# Calling classic car owners!



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I know there are two or three other members on here with classic cars, but I wonder how many others there may be.

Mine is obvious by my name and avatar, but let's see who else has the same interests.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I haven't got one any more, but I had the usual mid-life crisis and wanted the sports car I never had when I was younger so went out and bought a Spitfire, found that too difficult to get in and out of at the age I was then so sold that and bought a Mk1 Vitesse convertible, loved that but decided if I was going to have a classic then it should earn it's keep so bought a 1978 Daimler Sovereign (XJ6) in which I did weddings for 3 years. Eventually sold it in order to buy 4x4 to tow caravan. Then sold that & caravan to buy the MH. Now get far more use of the MH than I ever did with the classics.
Still enjoy going to classic shows though.


----------



## keith_c (Feb 8, 2010)

I used to have Mk1 Escorts (I've had an RS2000, a Mexico and an RS1600). Sold the final one - the Mexico - late last year as it just wasn't getting used. Sad to see it go, didn't really need the money but did really need the space it was using.

I've also got a 1996 Escort 4x4 RS2000 stored in a garage. I've no need for a car at the moment so it just sits on axle stands where it has been for the past few years. When I need a car I'll put it back on the road and by then it may be a classic as only about 500 of them were made.


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi !

been 17 stone and 6'2 , so this may seem a slightly bizzare list

1959 Messerschmitt KR200
1958 BMW 600 limosine
1963 BMW Isetta
1964 Trojan 200 cabin roller
1964 Peel trident ! [yes the one off top gear]
1983 Lomax 223 [when the sun shines]
1983 Bamby [challenge you to find another pair!]
1984 Bamby

only one has four wheels!

they all fit [one at a time! ] on a smart car trailer and are towed behind the motorhome and used at destination.

regds neill
cambridge


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a 1937 Morris 8. Sadly no room for her now (also little used since we spend most of the year in the van) so she's up for sale on ebay this weekend.
Kath


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

What counts as a classic?

1974 Capri
1978 MG Midget
1978 Opel Manta
1983 Marcos V6 3.0
1958 SII 88" Land Rover
1963 SIIa 88" Land Rover
1963 SIIa 88" Land Rover V8 3.5
1965 SIIa 88" Land Rover
1986 Jag XJ40 3.6
1988 Daimler (XJ40) 3.6
1988 Saab 900 convertible
1991 Saab 900t convertible (LHD)
1991 110 Land Rover V8 3.5
1991 Classic Range Rover V8 3.9
1994 Classic Range Rover V8 4.2

My daily drive is a 2001 Volvo C70.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

used to enjoy going to rallies with my NSU RO80. then moved and had no garage.so it was swapped for an MGB ROASTER with wire wheels and chrome bumpers.one of the first with the extra crankshaft bearings. :roll: :roll: 
had a couple of zodiacs, but NOT the mk4. also the VX 4/90.and one of the first victors with the exhaust in the bumper.  
had the jags etc.xk120/140.mk2 3.8.
should point out now that the Family business was as motortraders since about 1916. so you can imagine what I was allowed to test drive.
happy days.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't have one at the minute but have had quite a few including a few Alfas, a Spider, a 1300 GT Junior, a 1600 GT and a GTV 2.5 (old shape, much prettier than the new one). Also several Fords and a very clean A35.

Would really like a 1600E, Alan.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a new model Stype Jag now. Used to have 
Mk2 Vittesse convertible
Rover P5B coupe
Vauxhall droop snoot firenza to see off the Escorts!
Several Land Rovers
Humber Sceptre
Anglia


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a 1941 Indian Scout in bit's hoping to rebuild this summer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Classic*

Nearest I can get is a 1990 Original Toyota Previa!

But always liked S Types, DB5's and favourite Rover SD1 Vitesse.

How old does it have to be for a classic these days?

TM


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a 1956 Morris Minor

Ian


----------



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

I have inherited (I think :lol: ) from my son, a Stag. Unfortunately it was a bad buy totaly ripped off by a friend :x It has sat in the garage just waiting for the H/Top to be sorted but he seems to have lost interest at the moment. Nice motor!
Tel


----------



## Davethepenguin (Oct 21, 2010)

1970 Citroen 2CV & a 1970 Citroen Dyane 435


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Tel is that a herd of stags?:lol: :lol: :lol: 

owned many classics but in the days when they were normal cars 

1951 morris minor 

ford consul 375

mg magnet

to mention a few but these were the best, especially the 375.

Joe


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

I have had a few different classics and rallied a MK1 Escort for several years, hence Sideways86

MGB Roadster
MGB GT
Triumph Vitesse Convertible
Triumpg GT6
MK1 RS2000
Mk1 Mexico
Mk2 RS2000

I currently have sat in the garage not doing many miles at all a mint 1992 Mercedes 300SL convertible

I am looking to sell this one as soon as the sun comes out

Any offers accepted

Regards

John


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Classic*



teemyob said:


> How old does it have to be for a classic these days?
> TM


There is no defined age for a car to be a classic.

The DVLA determine a car built before 1973 to be a historic vehicle, and C & E do not recognise a car as a classic until at least 15 years old and above a certain value.

Also the rarity of a vehicle has some bearing on a vehicles classic status.
In America they regard a classic as being over 20 years old.

Interesting to see what others have, or have had, so keep 'em coming folks.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

I am at the moment restoring a 1955 Saab two stroke ,cough,cough


----------



## t2000 (May 1, 2008)

*classic car*

Hi, have a triumph 2000 estate and am now restoring a stag (both tax exempt) hope to do most things myself to keep cost down allways had triumphs as have character would love tr5 but out of my price range,cheers


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

First car was a mk1 xr2, then a mk2 xr2, 205 gti, 3 x Toyota corolla twin cams gt, 

Current car BMW m3 saloon, 

In garage is a lotus cortina and a 85 international tractor

the cortina was fully rebuilt,that much tin used it could have built a whole car as it was clean rotten


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I have several old workshop manuals and owners handbooks for the following.....

1960's Fiat 1800 in Italian.
70 - 73 Hillman Avenger, Sunbeam, Chamois, Commer.
66 Hillman Hunter, Minx.
67 Triumph Autobook Two.
62 - 68 BMC Autobook Six.
63 Hillman Imp, Singer, Sunbeam.
65 Hillman Imp, Singer, Sunbeam.
75 - 78 Austin Princess.
76 - 78 Ford Fiesta. 
76 - 78 Ford Cortina.
87 - 89 Citroen AX.
64 - 80 Citroen Dyane.
71 - 79 Citroen GS.
72 on Vauxhall Victor.
60 on BMC 1100 series.
82 Ford Econoline.
56 - 62 Ford Consul, Zephyre, Zodiac.
99 Chrysler Town & Country.
87 - 88 Ford Escort.
78 - 79 Dodge motorhome chassis.
90 Pontiac Transport.
75 - 79 Ford D Series truck.

Plus various handbooks.

All going very cheap plus postage.

Ray.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

JohnGun said:


> the cortina was fully rebuilt,that much tin used it could have built a whole car as it was clean rotten


It's the rain forests in Outer Mongolia that does it! :lol:


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

1975 Triumph Spitfire 1500 sitting in the garage (has done for the last 5 years :roll: ) used to be my daily driver, 12 months a year until the dreaded tin worm got hold of both sills!! Also a 1974 MKIV Spitfire slowly rotting away out in the elements - this was going to be the basis of my classic race car but as always, other things kept cropping up and not enough time to do them all!!

Oh those were the days!!   

Regards

Chris


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Chris,

that's sacrilege, don't let them rot away!  

Ray,

I thought your 'Hobby' was your motorhome, not old car handbook collecting!


----------



## linbob (Jun 20, 2009)

Our other car is Annie the Austin, a 1955 Austin a30 seven.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

TR5 said:


> Chris,
> 
> that's sacrilege, don't let them rot away!  Ray,
> I thought your 'Hobby' was your motorhome, not old car handbook collecting!


Yes it's a shame Chris to just dump them as will happen in a few years. 
I bought and sold over 600 cars back in the 70's and 80's.

Ray.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Our classics are Volkswagens...









A '72 1302 (hence my username)









A '73 1303 Karmann Cabriolet

The yellow car is now my sons and the 1303 my daughters - they got them as 21st presents after 25 years of me and Mrs 03 using them...

I bought myself a Porsche 911 to play with.

we have had two old campers in the shape of 1 '69 Danbury camper and a '78 Microbus


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

My old Porsche - a 1978 - 3.0 SC with a later 3.2 engine










and the new one


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sd1*

I used to drive one of these (V8 non vitesse) when I was 17!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had one of those Trev, it was a lot of fun to drive. We called it the bionic dog, Alan.


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Mmmmmm.
Isn't selective memory a great thing. As well as Hiring Motorhomes we are Jaguar Specialists. We have just treated ourselves to a Jaguar E type V12 FHC with the manual box.
My memory screems at me that this iconic gem will fulfill my desire for a classic English sports car and nice as it is, with it's deep blue paintwork, cream leather interior and chrome wire wheels, I had forgotten what a handful these things can be. Good brakes, secure handling, no scuttle shake and air conditioning were omitted when these were built and best of all a very genuine 12MPG if driven with consideration. As a friend mentioned the other day, a well driven Focus will out perform it, do 40 MPG only require a service once in a blue moon and will drive from here to Spain with only the washer bottle requiring a top up. He is of course correct, but, as you sit in that cosy cabin surrounded by inumerat switches, with the sun glinting of the chrome bezels of the gauges and sight your journey along the fallic bonnet, it all, rather strangely, makes sense.
Regards
Tel


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I did a similar thing when the Lotus Elise was released. It was a great fun car but not very practical in numerous ways, sold it a few years ago to avoid points which were inevitable, Alan.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

1985 Porsche 911 3.2 FHC Just had it on show at the Magnys Cours Classic.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I always amired the E Type. Apart from the Healy 3000 it was what all sports cars should be................. till I drove one.

Terrible thing and I couldn't want to get back into my Rover 3.5 V8.

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*17*



erneboy said:


> I had one of those Trev, it was a lot of fun to drive. We called it the bionic dog, Alan.


Aged 15 I drove a Mercedes 307D Luton Van around Smithfield Market, daily.

My Boss bought A Yellow SD1 3500 as a runaround to his Rolls-Royce when I was 17. That is when I drove the V8. Imagine the feeling after my 1100 Marina or the Merc Luton.

He then the Rover to my Mates Dad who let us use it.

Funny, I can remember the registration numbers of the Merc, Rover and Morris but cant remember where I had for dinner yesterday.

TM


----------



## BLOZ (Jan 25, 2011)

*classic cars*

HI, I GOT A 1948 AUSTIN 16HP BSI SALOON AND A1953 MG TD.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Bloz

Thanks for joining in with your first post, and welcome to the site. 

Just one (minor to me) point, typing in capitals is regarded as shouting on forums, so reserved to those in anger. No offence intended, but some may tell you less diplomatically if I hadn't, and we all have to learn sometime. 

Keep 'em coming folks! If you own a classic, tell us about it here.


----------



## BLOZ (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi TR5,Thanks for putting me straight not yet got the hang of these computer things,i am 66 so a bit slow on the uptake if you now what imean. no offence intended GRAHAM


----------



## MiketheWelshman (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, we have owned a MGF from new in 1999, not quite a classic yet, but at least it was built in the UK, still hoping though.
Mike


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

We have a MGF bought new in Nov 2001,this is a special edition traded in a March 2001 MGF,also have a Ford Capri bought new in 1984 and a VW Golf GTI cabrio 40K miles showroom condition that I have owned over 17 years.In the scrappage scheme I traded in my 1991 Ford Granada I had from new wish now I had not.
Some cars we keep, more modern ones we trade in every couple of years unless we find like the above we want to keep one.
I also keep seeing more classics some old, some American I would like to own.
Would love the 1953 MG TD BLOZ listed


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

Richard_M said:


> What counts as a classic?
> 
> 1988 Saab 900 convertible
> 1991 Saab 900t convertible (LHD)


So glad someone has mentioned them, I've got a 1990 Saab 900, very clean, 52,000 miles. hasn't done any for past year and a half as I have her SORNed in my garage til I get around to MOTing her.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

TR5 said:


> Hi Bloz
> 
> Thanks for joining in with your first post, and welcome to the site.
> 
> Just one (minor to me) point, typing in capitals is regarded as shouting on forums,


Maybe he thught you were deaf  :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Our 'old' camper made the cover of Camper and Commercial whilst at its first ever VW Show










and then Classic and Sports...



















Found in an old guys 'barn' having done just 700/800 miles from 1976 to 2006 and had never been slept in.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

hireme said:


> Mmmmmm.
> We have just treated ourselves to a Jaguar E type V12 FHC with the manual box.
> My memory screems at me that this iconic gem will fulfill my desire for a classic English sports car and nice as it is, with it's deep blue paintwork, cream leather interior and chrome wire wheels, I had forgotten what a handful these things can be.
> 
> ...


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

1302 said:


> Found in an old guys 'barn' having done just 700/800 miles from 1976 to 2006 and had never been slept in.


Jammy sod!! ;-)

some people have all the luck


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

wunnell said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > Found in an old guys 'barn' having done just 700/800 miles from 1976 to 2006 and had never been slept in.
> ...


SOmeone still managed to put 50000 miles on it from 1968 to 1976 though - just never used it for camping


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

1302 said:


> SOmeone still managed to put 50000 miles on it from 1968 to 1976 though - just never used it for camping


still not too bad though, well done on a good find


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
Quick update.
I can know confirm the E Type has used no fuel in 37 miles of motorway use.
I have just had it recovered on the back of an AA truck. Clutch slave cylinder US.
Still, they don't last forever, do they.....
Regards
Tel


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

HI THERE, I AM EDDIE I AM NEW TO THE SITE, IS IS BRILL TO READ EVERYONES STORY, I AM A CLASSIC OWNER. I HAVE OWNED A SERIES 1 E TYPE 4.2 FHC FOR 24 YRS RESTORED IT AND NEVER FINNISHED IT, SO IT SITS IN MY GARAGE, LOOKING GOOD,BUT I HAVE NEVER DRIVEN IT,ONLY IN & OUT THE GARAGE, DONT TALK ABOUT IT IN FRONT OF THE WIFE,ha ha,


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome Myfanwy...










Try pressing this up and down a few times - typing in capitals infers you are shouting 

Wouldnt mind a peep at your classic


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a Sunbeam Alpine (62) and a series 3a Rapier(61), took both down to the last nut and bolt, then rebuilt them. Got a 2nd with the Alpine, and best in class with the Rapier in a National Concours De Elagance in NZ during the 80s. Rapier lost Best Car through 12 stitches missing on floor mat. Sold both when we moved to a Seaside Suburb, house did not have a garage and I did not want them to deteriate in the salty air

Dream car? Sunbeam Tiger 2.


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*Classic cars*

Hi I am rebuilding a 1965 TR4A from a mess its at the body shop for a repaint home soon so i can get it on the road and have some fun


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi.. what a good thread!

I've owned my *1963 Spitfire4 (Mk1)* since 1976 - that was a great summer! - and still have it now.

Unfortunately work has meant it has sat SORN'd in the garage for last 5 or 6 years. Still starts though!

May have to sell due to space but what great memories - and of course a half inch spanner, socket set and a screwdriver and you could service just about EVERYTHING! :lol:

When first son came along I "upgraded" to a *GT6 Mk3*, but the wife didn't quite see that as a safe family car 8O , so bought a *Mk2 Vitesse *- saloon but always wanted a rag top - followed by a *Mk2 1600E*.

All great fun, despite the basic-ness!

Keep the info coming!

john


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I've got a 1960 Riley One point five - towed for the first time this weekend as I didn't get all the work for the MOT done.


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

I've got a 1972 Alfa Spider 2000 sat in the garage. Ysed to get a lot of use (including going to France etc on holiday) but since we got the van, it's been a bit neglected. I'm determined to get it back on the road this year, nothing major required, but time is passing rather quickly!!


----------



## MercManW123 (May 12, 2011)

I think my user name says it all!

I'm a Mercedes-Benz nut (always have been) and have a W123 series (this series are also known as 'The Stuttgart Panzer' or 'The Million Mile Merc'). She's a 1978 model but was registered when the owner brought her to the UK from Dubai in 1980 - so the old girl's numberplate actually lies about her age. :wink:

Got some pics here if anyone is interested in checking her out:

http://www.angelfire.com/al3/alfie/123/barry.htm

The only changes I've made to her is a new set of original orange front indicator lenses - some peasant had put the later E Klasse white lenses on her - but she's now restored to her former original glory.

Well this is my first post - and quite fitting really. I'm taking voluntary redundancy shortly, selling my house and going Motor Homing full-time. To this end, I'm actually stuck between selling this pride and joy or keeping her stored. Has anyone else had this decision to make? I really don't want to let her go - I spent far too long tracking this particular car down. I'd be interested in your advice/views.

On the Motor Home front - well I've never had one but I'm seriously going to buy one later this year. Being a convert to 'all things Stuttgart' the model that I really like the look of is the older, late 80's/early 90's style Mercedes Hymer. There are quite a few for sale and they seem to have pretty good ratings - particularly as they are winterised.

Anyone got any thoughts on these? There is nothing on the Mercedes-Benz Club forum about them - maybe Motor Homing is far too uncivilised for our club members!

I won't be going for anything as cheap as chips - I'd much prefer to pay a fair price for an older one with low mileage and good all round condition - of which I've seen quite a few.

I'd be interested in your views on these Hymers - albeit it will be quite strange driving a Merc after many years without looking at a shining chrome star on the end of the bonnet!

Many thanks, in advance, for any input that anyone can provide to my questions.

Regards,

Bal


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Well, my 'daily driver' may just fall into the 'classic car' area ... I like to think so anyway. 1992 model Saab 9000 CDE auto. It has all nice 'classic' things like leather and wood. I have owned it since 1994.

I also have my 'classic' camper; 1992 Renault Master  

I have always been a fan of 'A' series Citroens and was running a Dyane from about 1997 up to a couple of years ago.

I built a kit car; an NG TA from the remains of an old MGB in the mid 1980's and recently gave that to my son.

I am also into 'classics' of a somewhat different genre: photo below


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

....here's another picture of my TR6, I've just finished re-upholstery in leather, but of course here in Cornwall it hasn't stopped raining long enough to take it out with the top down   
curlyboy


----------



## jp1147 (Sep 19, 2010)

*classic cars*

We've just sold a 1955 Sunbeam Supreme Mark 3 to a chap in Bristol 
and surprised a lot of Saturday morning drivers by passing them on the M5.

The Sunbeam's gone to make room in the garage for the new toy,a 2000 regd. Caterham 7,a delightful little car.

In the workshop,under restoration,is a 1952 Morgan F4 and a 1947 Matchless G3.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW, reading about these 'classic' cars really has made me feel old!

Our first motorcaravan was a 1966 Commer Autosleeper, (model of a 1964 one in the Motor Museum at Beaulieu). My betrothed as he was then sold his 1937 Austin 12 to buy my engagement ring and I learnt to drive on a 1935 Austin 10! If only I had these today, just what would they be worth?!

What was the oldest car that anyone else passed their driving test on?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Invicta said:


> I learnt to drive on a 1935 Austin 10! If only I had these today, just what would they be worth?!


Hey - that evokes a memory. I had a 1935 Austin 10 as my 1st car after passing the test - cost me £5! With the rest of my gang at the time, we wrecked it really - painted it using gloss paint in various bright colours and then followed the London-Brighton run, I guess it must have been 1965 or 6. A group of us in the car, hanging out of the windows with football rattles, whistles etc. Great fun and we got more attention than the genuine veteran entrants in the run!

Those were the days!
:lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I took my driving test in a 1934 Austin Seven Ruby. It didn't have any direction indicators; well, they didn't work anyway so the examiner skipped the part of the test where hand signals only were required  

The Ruby had a dodgy gearbox: it would drop out of third gear on the overun, so the gearlever had to be held in third. Ok when the engine was 'driving' but as soon as acelerator released ........'clunk' into neutral.

The chassis was a bit flexible and in certain circumstances the flexing would cause one of the doors to unlatch and the door would fly open. Fortunately they were front hinged so not the 'suicide doors' of some cars of the era.

Towards the end of the test while driving on the dual carriageway Kingston Bypass the examiner told me to turn off into the 'slip road' entrance to the 'service road'. 

Arm out of window giving the 'turning left' signal, then having to slow and change down into third gear holding the lever. As I turned into the slip road there was a slight ramp ...... chassis flexed .... drivers door flew open .... quick swop of hands .... left to steering wheel, right to slam door, gear lever back into third
( double de-clutching: crash box ) ................ I passed the test first time...........those were the days eh! Was it a 'classic car'? Not then it wasn't ........

I have owned many of what would now be 'classics' but were then 'old bangers'....... two Jowett Javelins amongst them.

Someone mentioned a Two Stroke Saab earlier. When I was a teenager and told a friend that my favourite car was a Saab 96 he burst out laughing and said that it looked like 'a savaloy on wheels'.

Harvey


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Our first camper was a 1965 Bedford Dormobile, paid £125 and toured France and Spain in the early 70's several times. One of our most memorable was in 1972 camped at Orio northern Spain in a violent thunder storm, kids fast asleep in the pop up roof, us on the "bed" below getting slowly "happier" on Martini and fizzy water(couldn't afford lemonade :wink listening to Santana, Samba Pati, oh happy days!!

curlyboy


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Loved reading this thread - thanks TR5!

After a few Triumph Heralds (2 x 1200 saloons and 2 x 13/60 convertibles) when we were fairly active in the local club, children forced a break from classics until my mid-life crisis when we bought a bright red Beach Buggy based on a 1966 Beetle with a 1600 Type 3 engine.

Guaranteed to put a smile on your face when you start it up!  

Steve


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

*classic /vintage car*

Hi Everyone. I have a 1914 Runabout, Vee twin, Threeweeler.John


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I forgot to mention this one: I didn't own it outright but had a one tenth share. We bought it in 'sound' but tatty condition. The previous owner had used a jigsaw to cut out a piece of rotten flooring upstairs.

He cut right through two wiring looms. The largest was about forty wires and the smaller one about fifteen, *all* of them either red or black ........... it took a while sorting that out ......... I sold my share because keeping buses is *expensive*but I did a lot of restoration work on it before then.

It is a 1964 Leyland Atlantean originally in the ownership of the City Of Portsmouth Passenger Transport Department ( C.P.P.T.D. ) and is now in their colours. It is still in group ownership and is kept in the collection of the City Of Portsmouth Preserved Transport Depot ( C.P.P.T.D. )  

Oh! I didn't mention the 1934 Jowett Kestrel now restored and in the ownership of a cousin's son.

Here is the Atlantean alongside my Saab 9000.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

alhod said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> > I learnt to drive on a 1935 Austin 10! If only I had these today, just what would they be worth?!
> ...


That was cheap, our 1935 Austin cost £20 in 1961. My husband borrowed the money from the local Undertaker to pay for it!

We paid £600 for the 1966 Commer Autosleeper. That was in 1969. We sold it in 1975 and got £600 but that was due to purchase tax being put on Motorcaravans during the time we had it. Previously they were exempt from PT as they were classed I understand as commercial vehicles.


----------



## jp1147 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ah,Salmonfisher so between us we almost have the first and the last of the line,as far as I'm aware our F4 is almost the last threewheeler ever built.

I believe the last one ever was chassis number 1301 and ours is 1299.

In motorhome terms I started with a 1972 VW Devon and then 'cos I was fed up with cold feet I acquired a 1974 Leyland Sherpa Autosleeper in which not only did we tour all over Europe but towed a racing sidecar outfit to just about every road race circduit in the UK.Happy days.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

CurlyBoy said:


> Our first camper was a 1965 Bedford Dormobile, paid £125 and toured France and Spain in the early 70's several times. One of our most memorable was in 1972 camped at Orio northern Spain in a violent thunder storm, kids fast asleep in the pop up roof, us on the "bed" below getting slowly "happier" on Martini and fizzy water(couldn't afford lemonade :wink listening to Santana, Samba Pati, oh happy days!!
> 
> curlyboy


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1966-Bedford-...3866959?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3a6775a74f

Just like mine, Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah  

curlyboy

......and to make it more fun maybe........

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHEVROLET-COR...7004629?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1e649c9e55

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy

............or should I put it in the TR6 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Cor there must be something going on with these today

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1971-FORD-TRA...8584100?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item35b3218124

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FORD-THAMES-4...8171662?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2c5d8e5b8e

curlyboy


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

dont suppose a rover 100 (metro) can be called a classic, but i love it.
its 200 bhp and also has nitrous oxide fitted, does this make me a chav?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

We are on our way home, after a week in France with the TR. We have been to, and taken part in, the Chanteloup-les-Vignes hillclimb. Absolutely fantastic time.
Will post a picture later, as I can't do this using an iPhone.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Chanteloup-Les Vignes hillclimb - 19th Juyne 2011


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

TR5 said:


> Chanteloup-Les Vignes hillclimb - 19th Juyne 2011


"nice"

curlyboy


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Let's have some more pics of your classic pride & joy.

There seems to be many a classic out there! What a great response, so far.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I've posted photos of my TR6 before, but here it is again  just in case anyone hasn't seen it. The first photo shows the new leather interior I have just completed.
curlyboy


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Smart! That leather interior looks ace.
Wood cappings on the doors next?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

TR5 said:


> Smart! That leather interior looks ace.
> Wood cappings on the doors next?


.....yes that's the next project, but not till the winter, don't want to miss use of it in the "summer" :lol: :lol: mind, I've been out today with the top down, nice!
curlyboy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

At one time or another I've had 1966 VW beetle / 1972 VW Karmann beetle, 1959 Messershmitt, 1961 Fiat 600 & now 1990 Nissan Figaro . . which unfortunantely has to go due to [getting old & grey & on a pension  ] - but sticking with the motorhome


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

However did I miss this thread. 

I built an NG-TF from scratch some years ago (based on a basket case '74 MGB-GT with overdrive box) and get a huge amount of pleasure driving it.

I took it round the Nordschliefe a couple of years ago with one of my sons - A memory for life.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

My new classic car :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: picked it up today!
curlyboy


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Thought your drive and garage was full George :roll: neighbours are going to love you............. :lol: :lol: 

Cheers mate


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Thought your drive and garage was full George :roll: neighbours are going to love you............. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate


Yeeeeeeah :lol: :lol: :lol:

curlyboy


----------



## edz27 (Jun 29, 2011)

i own 3 jago geeps(yes its spelt with a g not j)not so much a classic car but a kitcar a classic all the same,first one is a 1984 model ive had for 18 yrs and finally got it on the road beginning of this yr,second i aquired at a kitcar show at stoneleigh this yr and is a1991 model and the 3rd which is in bits is a 1883 model this one im restoring with a bit of a modern twist to the running gear as they are all based on mk 1 or 2 escorts so i am upgrading them to slightly newer spec using modeo zetec engine in rear wheel drive format mating that to a sierra gearbox here a couple of pics

how the first one started thats me around 1993










same car same spot in my garden 18yrs apart










the second one after a quick rebuild










and the third one still on-going lots to-do










not so much a car but still a classic i restored a 1975ish freedom microlight poptop caravan










at one of the many car shows i attend this was cannon hall in barnsley run by the rotary club hope you've enjoyed pics


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Mine is a 1971 Karmen Ghia 1302LS basically a convertible beetle. But not just any convertible because this was done on the flat screen body using the new double jointed rear axle and the Mcpherson strut front suspension. The 1302 was only produced for a year or so and then VW went on to the curved screen 1303. Karmen produced even less of the convertible model and only did it in LHD. I have seen one other that was better than mine owned by a Dutchman who came to VW Action at the Royal Showground, L/Spa some 20 years ago. It was originally sold to it's first owner in Italy and then imported into the UK in the 80's. It is still in original paint but I would dearly like to get hold of a pair of the Italian spec indicator lenses with a small window in the side of the indicator. Just to put it back to the spec it was made in


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Mine is a 1971 Karmen Ghia 1302LS


Like this then...









I bought this about 7 years ago with no MOT but having just had £1200 of new hood fitted a few months previously.

My son is currently 'finishing' it however the 1302S saloon
has taken priority having a new engine fitted only a few weeks ago










As we have a 1303LS the need for another 'vert wasnt so pressing 










We have several other 'DUBS'


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

"Before" and "after" pictures of my pride and joy - sadly torched (together with motorhome, family car, garage and conservatory) last year by a local arsonist - believed to be a close neighbour. So no classic car for me until I become insurable again, but I will have something interesting again at some point.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

pandalf said:


> "Before" and "after" pictures of my pride and joy - sadly torched (together with motorhome, family car, garage and conservatory) last year by a local arsonist - believed to be a close neighbour. So no classic car for me until I become insurable again, but I will have something interesting again at some point.


Oh dear... that's shocking

I had a red targa back 12 years ago - but no where near as nice as yours.

I have 'someone' who can 'sort out' your arsonists nether regions if you feel that justice hasn't been done


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks, 1302. A few other friends have offered similar services, but hopefully justice will eventually take its course. The boys in blue know exactly who it is, and they have been incredibly cooperative with us. But there remains insufficient proof, even though our neighbourhood continues to experience similar mystery fires almost weekly. But he will slip up one day.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm sure no one will mind me posting up a picture (again) of the last VW classic I sold 










The only one I ever regret selling really -- but it just wasnt practical to keep it...


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

Here is my modern classic.
It is a Renault Alpine A610.
Only 67 RHD models produced.

Jason


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

What a super response to this topic. I never knew there were so many motorhomers with similar interests being persued.

Thank you to all that have posted.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

A welcome resurrection for this thread 

I think for many of us our interest in vehicles is what guided us to be interested in motorhomes...

The move to a m/h for a VW guy who bought a T2 camper which he could sleep in is maybe obvious but for others - like yourself not so...

I dont think Triumph ever made a camper version  :lol:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a Renault 4 enthusiast and have a nice wee number sat in the garage, although currently in need of a bit of TLC to get it through the MOT


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

For some reason I thought I'd posted on this thread already - but it seems I haven't. :roll: 

The mention of Triumph in the last few posts prompted me to look and add my five-penneth. I've restored a long list of classics in the past and this is my most recent attempt. It's a 1948 Roadster. Bought as a collection of boxed bits accompanied by a dicrepit chassis and body about ten years ago, I spent about three years restoring it to concours standard.

Unfortunately it stands in the garage 99% of the time, having become more of an investment than a used car. I hate seeing a car reduced to the status of an exhibit that doesn't get exhibited but the hard facts are that they appreciate better than money in the bank these days so although I should really sell it, I'd be a fool to if I was only intending to bank the proceeds.

Maybe I should sell it and splash out on a new M/H? :?


----------



## klunkers (Apr 19, 2011)

I had to sell a few cars for various reasons before we moved, The shame was that when we lived in London I managed to garage the collection round friends and relatives as we didn't have the room at home, but when we moved to Wiltshire last year to a smaller house but with a bit of land and a big workshop we had a problem with access. Had to sell 2 trucks and a 1963 Ford thunderbird that was being slowly restored for the last 10 years or so. 

The collection now consist of 

1926 Ford Model T Roadster
1930 Ford Model A Coupe
1947 WL Harley Davidson
1959 Ford F100 Pickup

Try to use them as much as possible but for the last few years we have been touring with my friends Wall of Death so free time is at a premium.


----------



## rangitira (Feb 17, 2011)

Sunbeam Tiger, wheel spin at 90mph!


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Bought an MGF VVC on ebay about 3 months ago. Committed the cardinal sin of buying without viewing, but it has turned out to be a real bargain at £1100 :!:
When they first came out I was a test driver for Rover & I took pre-production models round the Cotswolds & motorways. Once I parked at a service station & came back to find it surrounded by a crowd about 10 deep. These days it would have been nicked  
Forgot to mention that I am now a 74 year old OAP & the wife, after a few outings, refuses to get in it again as she says I drive too fast  
Passed my driving test in a 1937 Standard 8 tourer which had wooden floor boards. When it rained the spray came up & you got wet feet :lol: 
If buying an MGF get the VVC,
Forrester.


----------



## nigel67 (Dec 19, 2009)

Allways been a mk1 fan myself, also into bikes and trikes. I ride a 2001 aprilia rsv mille and the wife s got a 1986 honda 750 shadow and a 1992 cbr 600.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a MGF bought new in Nov 2001 one of the last ones before the 2002 MGTF model,also a Ford Capri I bought new sept 1984 and a 1988 VW Golf Gti cabrio totally as new and only 40K miles,all these I am keeping and all garaged.
I keep thinking I would like something older but already too much with above.


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Interesting to read these posts - like many here I've had a good few of the cars being listed now as classics, Mini Cooper, RS2000, Landrovers, Range Rovers, Midgets, 3 x 911's etc. They were just cars at the time, or in some cases, bangers.............just showing our age I suppose! 
Having owned them as vehicles, I would not consider myself a classic car owner - all the cars I own have to earn their keep these days leaving them garaged over winter to protect from road salt or only using in the dry doesn't work for me, so I don't have one. I do appreciate them though and take my hat off to all you enthusiasts who devote so much time and energy in keeping some real classics on the road - even if it is only for a few days every year  

Well Done !
John


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

*ZDDP*

Another good reason to keep this thread alive, and to pass on recent research and information found about classic oils and their importance, how many have heard of ZDDP, an additive that was apparently always present in, what are now classic engine oils.

Due to the older engines requiring mineral oils rather than the modern synthetics, they usually contained ZDDP - ZincDialkylDithiophosphate, which is a protective lubricant, that was found in engine oils.

Classic engines need this additive to protect mainly the camshaft, cams and followers, and the lack of it can have catastrophic results.

I had never heard of this stuff until recently, when a very knowledgable member of our classic car group himself had a camshaft failure, on an engine rebuilt only a short few years ago. He was using a classic oil that transpired to have a low percentage of ZDDP in.

Research, and a lot of digging, and talking to some oil producers, found that "good" classic oils contained a minimum of 1200 parts per million of ZDDP, some up to 1500ppm, or more.
However, some also contain much less, and modern oils may contain none, or very little, as it is thought to be detrimental to catalitic converters.

I know quite a few who feel the extra cost of a good classic oil is a waste of money, and although I have always used a well known classic oil, I had not been totally convinced of the need to do so - until now.

You can actually buy ZDDP from specialist suppliers, like Frost and others, as an additive. 
If your running a classic, Google ZDDP and read the relevant information, it might just save you from a costly engine rebuild, especially if you have been inclined to use cheaper or modern brands of engine oil!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

> ...... leaving them garaged over winter to protect from road salt or only using in the dry doesn't work for me.....


Me neither.......Which is why I drive mine all year round. 8O


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

I hope this happens 

http://www.dft.gov.uk/consultations/dft-2011-27


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Dilly,

Interesting...! but I'd be more in favour if it was up to 1963 (for my old Triumph Spitfire!)

:roll: :roll: 

Happy motoring

john


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

*Beach Buggy*

A VW Beetle based Beach Buggy does it for us, 1970 vintage


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

I've got a 1964 VW beach Buggy GP1, and a 1964 Morris Mini Cooper with a reasonably 'hot' engine...


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Classic owners,
I am running a weekend camping rally for our Triumph TR group at Merley Court, Wimborne, Dorset on 7th - 10th September 2012, Friday to Monday.
I shall be there with our motorhome and our TR5, along with other TR owners, either camping, caravanning or motorhoming.

If anyone is interested, we probably have space for a few extra interested parties, especially if you wish to bring along a classic car!
We will have some activities planned during the weekend, which you can join in with, if you wish, or you can do your own thing!

Providing we take more than 12 pitches, we will have rally status, with a saving off the normal pitch fee's, of approx 30%.

You can extend your stay, if you wish, at normal rates for the additional days.

If anyone is interested, please PM me with your details, SOON, and we will go from there.

Michael.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I would love to join you all there but we shall be at the MHF rally at Shepton Mallet that weekend.
hope you have a good time
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Zddp*



TR5 said:


> Another good reason to keep this thread alive, and to pass on recent research and information found about classic oils and their importance, how many have heard of ZDDP, an additive that was apparently always present in, what are now classic engine oils.
> 
> Due to the older engines requiring mineral oils rather than the modern synthetics, they usually contained ZDDP - ZincDialkylDithiophosphate, which is a protective lubricant, that was found in engine oils.
> 
> ...


....I believe STP additive is the same?

curlyboy


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Curlyboy

I understand that STP does contain 'some' ZDDP, but it is debatable whether this is enough to give around 1500 ppm in your oil.

You can buy ZDDP on it's own, and it is best to add to your oil, if it is not already in there. 

That's as I understand it!


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

1302 said:


> Our classics are Volkswagens...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look very nice, have you heard of "Rainbow Beetles", John the owner has re-built lots of these. They are just across the road from us, although he has nearly retired now.


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

erneboy said:


> I did a similar thing when the Lotus Elise was released. It was a great fun car but not very practical in numerous ways, sold it a few years ago to avoid points which were inevitable, Alan.


Had the same problem with a Vauxhall VX220 2.2, great fun and very quick. Had to sell before points were gained! (the 2.2 was quick, the 2.0 turbo must have been an animal)


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't own one but I am surrounded by them as I work for Brooklands museum in Weybridge.
We are just preparing for mini day this Sunday. Let the madness begin with over 1000 mini's expected and races up test hill.
Have a look at the event list on www.brooklandsmuseum.com

Maddie


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Alfa_Scud said:


> I've got a 1972 Alfa Spider 2000 sat in the garage. Ysed to get a lot of use (including going to France etc on holiday) but since we got the van, it's been a bit neglected. I'm determined to get it back on the road this year, nothing major required, but time is passing rather quickly!!


I was once offered one of these in a stripped down state, our local Alfa servce specialist was moving away. I opted for a 3 year old 1997 Spider 2.0 instead. I have kicked my self ever since. What beautiful car. I want one but the boss says she wants a Mustang............


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My every day car for years was an old 2 litre Spider I restored, I loved it, Alan.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

1946 said:


> I don't own one but I am surrounded by them as I work for Brooklands museum in Weybridge.
> We are just preparing for mini day this Sunday. Let the madness begin with over 1000 mini's expected and races up test hill.
> Have a look at the event list on www.brooklandsmuseum.com
> 
> Maddie


Must be super working at Brooklands, I've been there many times.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Must be super working at Brooklands, I've been there many times.[/quote]

It is certainly different but great place to work

Maddie


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

TR5 said:


> Hi Curlyboy
> 
> I understand that STP does contain 'some' ZDDP, but it is debatable whether this is enough to give around 1500 ppm in your oil.
> 
> ...


I checked with their website and they claim 1900ppm, but on the assumption that anything is better than nothing I think it will probably be of benefit anyhow, fingers crossed.

curlyboy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

1946 said:


> I don't own one but I am surrounded by them as I work for Brooklands museum in Weybridge.
> We are just preparing for mini day this Sunday. Let the madness begin with over 1000 mini's expected and races up test hill.
> Have a look at the event list on www.brooklandsmuseum.com
> 
> Maddie


Hi Maddie.
I worked for BAC at Brooklands for 12 years. Saw Barnes Wallace and drove various cars around what was left of the banking. 
We had an RV meet there about 18 years ago and was able to look round the museum. I guess it's all different now.

Ray.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Ray,

That must have been so interesting. Lots has changed in 18 years and they have been working very hard to improve the museum.
Come and visit the museum when you are in the neighborhood.

Maddie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Maddie.
I do get to Epsom and New Malden once or twice a year to see my wifes family. But the last time I was there the old hangars B1 and the two flight sheds were all commercial and industrial units. 

Is the runway still down the middle? Have taken off in several VC10s to Wisley and did my first 100 mph in a Zodiac down it.

Ray.


----------



## stanrover (Jul 15, 2012)

New to motor homes, done caravaning for last 40 years, been showing and restoring classic cars for last 20, I have at present a Rover P4 and a 1961 Standard Vanguard Six


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to our friendly forum, Stan.

A P4 was my late father-in-law's dream car, but he couldn't afford one.
If you have restored a nice one, then you are a lucky man.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Maddie.
> I do get to Epsom and New Malden once or twice a year to see my wifes family. But the last time I was there the old hangars B1 and the two flight sheds were all commercial and industrial units.
> 
> Is the runway still down the middle? Have taken off in several VC10s to Wisley and did my first 100 mph in a Zodiac down it.
> ...


Unfortunately Mercedez Benz have taken over next door, so we have lost the runway. Still using the grass bit to land light aircrafts from time to time ( events )
Times have moved on and you wouldn't believe the change since your last visit.
Let me know the next time you are around. Also have a look at www.brooklandsmuseum.com
There are more and more events and the museum grows every year. 
I look after groups and so if facts would come as a group, you would get discount for 15+ people.

Maddie


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I took these about 1999 or 2000 when I bought the Pontiac. Ray.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

raynipper said:


> I took these about 1999 or 2000 when I bought the Pontiac. Ray.


That's fantastic, Ray. Thanks for the pictures

Maddie


----------



## Law (Jan 10, 2008)

*Classic car*

Hi Triumph Spitfire 1500 1977 I have owned it for aprox the last 15 years love driving it with the roof down unfortunately this year the weather didnt help.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice Spit there Law!

I bought my 1963 Mk 1 Spitfire4 in 1976 .... and to celebrate the 50th Anniversary of the Spitfire this year my New Years Resolution was to get the "old girl" back on the road after 8 years in the garage.

(Work got in the way the last 8 years!)

Ok, it's slow, bumpy, the (optional) heater is rubbish but it's great fun with the top off, and with a 1/2 inch / 7/16 inch spanner and a screw driver you can fix or adjust most things!

Had more hair to blow in the wind in the 70's though! 

Happy days

John

:roll: :roll:


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Brooklands brings back happy memories for me, competed there nearly fifty years ago in a competition to find the 'Young driver of the year'. I drove a Triumph Herald convertible and didn't win!!

Currently do not own a classic but am hopefully growing one! Nestled in the garage is a BMW Z4M, not old enough yet to be a classic but it has only covered a very few miles and is concours. Not allowed out in the wet it has just 4600 on the clock and is now eight years old. 

Compete in classic trials in a Rickman Ranger - but it isn't mine!! 

Exeter Trial in January then the Lands End at Easter!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still trying to part with lots of old Manuals and handbooks.............

OLD CAR MANUALS.
1990 Pontiac Transport.
1975 to 1979 Ford ‘D’ series truck workshop manauals.
1960’s Fiat 1800 Italian.
1970 to 1973 Hilman Avenger Sunbeam.
1966 Hunter Minx.
1967 Triumph Autobook two.
1962 to 1968 BMC Autobook Six.
1963 Hilman Imp Singer Sunbeam.
1965 Hilman Imp Singer Sunbeam.
1975 to 1978 Austin Princess.
1976 to 1978 Ford Fiesta.
1976 to 1978 Ford Cortina.
1987 to 1989 Citroen AX.
1964 to 1980 Citroen Dyane.
1971 to 1979 Citroen GS.
1972 on Vauxhall Victor.
1960 on BMC 1100 series.
1982 American Ford Econoline.
1982 American Ford light truck Bronco.
1956 to 1962 Ford Consul Zephyr.
1999 Chrysler Town & Country.
1987 to 1988 Ford Escort.
1978 to 1979 Dodge motorhome chassis.

Ray.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Did someone mention a rally at Brooklands.

I would be VERY interested, if anyone arranges that!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We've moved another today so that work can commence on fixing her up








 
I bought this about ten years ago - ran it for a while and then gave it to my son who is 'still' restoring it


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Guys. Just noticed this subject / blog..

I'm a bit of a classic enthusiast too. I have a Lotus Elan Sprint DHC and also two Classic scooters. One of the Scooters I use with the MH and have toured a fair bit with it on the back. The other scoot is a Lambretta series 2. I have restored all the vehicles over some time a few years back..

Question.. Where's a good site to park up when visiting the NEC? We are going down to the Classic show 16 -17 November. Can one park and camp on site for EG...

One of these days I will need to learn how to post a few pics now n then... :roll: 


Alex B .... 

AB13CHB


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Got me thinking on how to post pics...

How too anyone? A quick lesson would be appreciated..

Thanks in advance.

Al' ...

AB13CHB


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Not promising this is the "Right Way" but it's how I do it...

1 - Save the photo to a suitable location on your PC (Folder titled MHF Photos perhaps??)

2 - Make sure the photo is the right size to be posted here (less than 1 Mb) - You can reduce the size in Paint (use "resize") - other programs/apps are available...

3 - Begin to create your post - either as a reply or as a new post and select "preview"

4 - This will give you the option to add an attachment

5 - Select "Choose File" and go to the file you previously saved on your PC

If it is the right size and format it will be attached to your post.

6 - Go to Preview again and you will see the attachment - click on it to see how it looks for others.

7 - If happy - click "submit"

8 - Sorted

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I am just testing your theory HD. Forgive me if you end up with a photo of my kitchen....


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I genuinely didnt realise that we had that facility...

So a big thank you Harleydave  I have always bosted my photos elsewhere and then linked them here.

I was joking about thekitchen photo as I didnt think it would work and coulnt be bothered to go into the garage for a photo of the cars. :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

You are welcome 1302

Nice kitchen! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

HarleyDave said:


> Nice kitchen!


Cheers. To redress the balance (as it is a classic car thread) and to practice with a more convenient sized photo - I really cant believe I missed this short cut for pix for so loooooooong!


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Some pics....  

ab


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks again for the posting pics help... 

AB


----------



## gavinskii (Dec 31, 2012)

Good thread!

I've had loads of good stuff over the years

VW Splitscreens x 6
Porsche 911 x 2
Triumph Spitfire Mk1
Sunbeam Alpine
+ a couple of beetles.

This is the only one I have now - a 69 Beetle 1300 which I have been reconditioning (didn't need too much) for my son to use when he's back from Uni.

Only bit left to do is take off the stupid zoom tube and put back the stock pea-shooters. This will have to wait for a bit as my son has gone back to Uni and I have re-ruptured my achilles since these pics were taken a few weeks back  and am now back in a horrible fixed cast


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Waw... fantastic..

My list is.

Lotus cortina Mk1.. 1600 E... Cortina Mk2 (1600E) Savage V6... MGB GT. Lotus elan+2... Lotus elan +2s130... Loads of BMW 3 series various. Porsche Boxster S 3.4 sport. Z4 x2 ... Etc.. How I wish I had kep some of them! I would have retired years ago... :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I also had something with a 36' wingspan too but that's another (Painful) story....  

Enjoying the classics pics guys... Anyone going to the NEC show next month? Taking camper Van? where to park up? Sites??

Al' B .... :wink:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ment to say get well soon! Hope the leg improves V soon...

ab


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

alexblack13 said:


> Enjoying the classics pics guys... Anyone going to the NEC show next month? Taking camper Van? where to park up? Sites??
> 
> Al' B .... :wink:


Mmmmm - good idea. Might look into that.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Any good pubs where we could park up in the car park for eg??

ab 8)


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

alexblack13 said:


> Any good pubs where we could park up in the car park for eg??
> 
> ab 8)


I will have a look and an ask after the weekend. I know a guy with a pub/hotel at Ragley who might accomodate a couple of m/ homes who I can speak to.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cool ..Keep us posted

Thanks..

Al' B ...


----------



## mick43 (Dec 31, 2012)

Some fantastic cars owned above :thumbup: 

Can I join in - no classic car at the moment, but a classic bike (next to it's more modern stable mate) 

The classic is a 1958 BSA Super Rocket.

I note a hint to a meet at Brooklands in previous posts... I wouldn't mind organising this next year if there was sufficient interest ?


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I might be up for it. :wink: 

ab


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Time to update here...










My latest addition


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lovely.. V nice car!  

AB13


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I've a mini that'l be 50 next year.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

cater_racer said:


> I've a mini that'l be 50 next year.


Sorry, can't resist asking. How much of it is original, Alan.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

It was the Elan's birthday a couple of years ago. We went to the 'party' at Silverstone. There were about 100 lotus Elan's there. Lots of them did the parade lap (us too) with 40 .. yes 40.. F40's...
That was some day!


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

As part of my mid-life crisis I have gone and bought myself a 1971 Morris Oxford, Dove grey with a white roof! It is in great shape for ts age and is fully original. With a bit of work it now has an MOT and insurance, just waiting for a new V5 and it will be on the road for the first time since 1994!

Sorry but I have no idea how to put a picture on here........

Keith


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just a quick update on the E Type.
Found it to be the only car I could enjoy a drink, when at my destination. The only reason I could do this is it was never reliable enough to get make home, so I enjoyed many return journeys in the cab of an A A truck. Jag has gone on to a new owner.......
Have just been playing with a Testerossa and other than a an early 4 sweater 308 is the worst car in memory.
So, what now?
I will treat myself to one of the best, useable, comfortable, reliable cars in the world!.
Yes you guessed it, a Lexus SC430 and yes I will grant you it is ugly, it still rates as one of, if not the best convertibles I have owned, this will be my third.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

tel999 said:


> Have just been playing with a Testerossa and other than a an early 4 sweater 308 is the worst car in memory.
> .


4 sweaters you say...










:lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I had quite few classic cars although they were new or newish when I got them. I am driving in a future classic car at the moment although I sadly won't be alive to see it.  

My big regret was selling an E type V12 for £1500, 6 months after paying £2800 spookily just as the oil price rocketed. I think that was my all time favourite car although when I see them now they look so small. I am sure they were bigger when I was smaller.

If I drove in one now I would look like Big Ears on his way to pick up Noddy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> As part of my mid-life crisis I have gone and bought myself a 1971 Morris Oxford, Dove grey with a white roof! It is in great shape for ts age and is fully original. With a bit of work it now has an MOT and insurance, just waiting for a new V5 and it will be on the road for the first time since 1994!
> 
> Sorry but I have no idea how to put a picture on here........
> 
> Keith


Watch out Keith that the Asian community don't keep hailing you as a taxi....... 

Ray.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

raynipper said:


> KeiththeBigUn said:
> 
> 
> > As part of my mid-life crisis I have gone and bought myself a 1971 Morris Oxford, Dove grey with a white roof! It is in great shape for ts age and is fully original. With a bit of work it now has an MOT and insurance, just waiting for a new V5 and it will be on the road for the first time since 1994!
> ...


 :lol: I will admit to be more worried about a banger racer asking to take it for a spin! 8O :lol:

Keith


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

1966 MGB Roadster - had it for 10 years, great fun but now looking to sell it and get a Mini of the same age group!


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

cater_racer said:


> I've a mini that'l be 50 next year.


My 1962 cooper should hopefully be on the road for christmas ! Then I need to decide what to do with the garage full of classic rally bits that I have gt for it....


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

My beloved Porsche Boxster S goes away to its new owner today..

I am not a happy chappy..    

Onwards and upwards..

AB13


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

alexblack13 said:


> My beloved Porsche Boxster S goes away to its new owner today..
> 
> I am not a happy chappy..
> 
> ...


The Boxster is a great wee car. Bargain money for what it'll do. Before I got my 911 I nearly did that route but opted for a TT instead on the basis that I knew I would get a 911 so a trip to Audi land would be a usefull diversion for two years.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sob ..... It's gone!

I am going to miss that car, but it was just not being used. Winter time it spent tucked up in our heated garage and summertime now with the campervan? When were we going to use it?

There.. I feel better now.. :? 

It was a 2008 3.4 ltr S Sport edition and had only 22K mls on the clock....

Sob.....   

AB13 CHB


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have another classiic/sports....

never thought it would happen but it did...

F355 spyder with just 21000 miles.


----------



## goves (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a 64 Tr4 - had it 16 years
Body just coming off for a respray at the moment


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Its was sunny today so I got all three out for a spin...












Hoods down and everything!


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am busy repairing a fuel leak from the tank sender in the Elan. Twas dripping fuel onto the roof of Mrs B's new car... Tisk tisk.. That will not do..

Lol .......

All the best everyone Merry Xmas and good health.

Al'... B.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Recently spotted in Manchester...










That's us in splendid red glory (left hand photo) at the Manchester Classic Car show at Event City.

For your info we took the motorhome too and 'camped' out back


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

alexblack13 said:


> I am busy repairing a fuel leak from the tank sender in the Elan. Twas dripping fuel onto the roof of Mrs B's new car... Tisk tisk.. That will not do..
> 
> Lol .......
> 
> ...


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks Norm, 

I do love my old stuff. I am right now restoring (or trying to) a Vespa 400 microcar.. Its a real challenge to get parts for. The engine was seized solid and took about 10 tons on each of the pistons to move them down the barrels. Now I am battling with the crankshaft assembly. it was immersed in water for a long time and I'm not sure how that's going to go. 

Don't ask about the body.... :roll: 

I have a nice old Vespa Douglas Sportique 150 cc scooter also (UK built) that travels around on the rear of our MoHo... Love it. :wink: 

All the very best to everyone on the run up to Xmas. I wish you peace, happiness & good health for 2015.

Safe driving too....


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

pics..


----------



## robnissy (Nov 5, 2014)

*classic car ownership*

I recently owned a vw t25 van, as well as a variety of vespa scooters. I just sold a 1964 Lambretta LI Silver Special. But I now have the best or worst of both, a leyland sherpa highwayman 1980 1700 0 series. It was designed from previous BL models, so has a mgb overdrive, marina ital engine, mini door locks and handles, so I have a number of british classics in one vehicle!


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

1302 said:


> Recently spotted in Manchester...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that based on an MR2?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

MR2...

Yes. Of course  The one I drive through your f oo king living room window


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

alexblack13 said:


> pics..


 \evening all,

Fiat ?.or what, You must be quite mad sir 8O

norm


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

goldi said:


> alexblack13 said:
> 
> 
> > pics..
> ...


Nah. It's a very rare Vespa 400 microcar. Good original ones fetch £20k + Good restoration to std spec can make £15K +

I do enjoy restoring But I think you might be right in this case. Spare parts are very scarce.

Alex B .... :wink:


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

1302 said:


> MR2...
> 
> Yes. Of course  The one I drive through your f oo king living room window


Excellent, because the last time I tried to drove a 'rari' on to the drive I caught the bottom of it. :-(

Could of been worse, my mate could of just spent a whole day rebuilding the bottom of the front bumper before it went up for sale, oh wait there my mate....


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

alexblack13 said:


> Thanks Norm,
> 
> All the very best to everyone on the run up to Xmas. I wish you peace, happiness & good health for 2015.
> 
> Safe driving too....


Glad to see you are back posting, Alex,

Greetings and good health to you.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Some bad news!

I have sold our Elan Sprint. Not feeling the best about that as it has been part of our life for a long time and I am going to miss it quite bad I think...

I will be looking for another Lotus but a +2 car this time. It has more space and bigger doors which should hep us getting into and out of it. We will see what comes along. It was just daft money sitting in the Garage and not getting used. The occasional show was all last year. MOT to MOT the car did under 300 miles.

The little Vespa has moved on only a little due to our Mo Ho jaunts. 5 weeks on the mosel last time. That does not help in fixing up cars.

Here's a couple of pic's of the little Vespa. Floor is in on the drivers side and passengers side about to be started (I ran out of Mig Gas!)

All the best folks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My that Vespa has grown.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

alexblack13 said:


> Some bad news!
> 
> I have sold our Elan Sprint. Not feeling the best about that as it has been part of our life for a long time and I am going to miss it quite bad I think...
> 
> ...


Solar panel on the floor, novel.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We are VW nuts so have a 1971 bay window camper and a 1973 (one owner before us) beetle.


We use the camper during the summer months/local trips and VW rallys (bit thirsty at 17mpg!) and have recently started pulling an Eriba Puck which our 11 year old son and the dog use.


The Auto Trail is for longer trips and in the colder months (we camp 2 weekends out of 4 all year round)


Would love to get a VW Karmann Ghia but as we need to rent storage for all the other vehicles something would have to go and I can't bear to part with any..................yet


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

You will have noticed from my avtar that I have a 1938 BSA Scout Series 6c. It is a 4 seat sports tourer with front wheel drive and independent front suspension; not bad for 77 years ago. What I need is a trailer so I can tow it behind the van!


----------



## Dmact (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi
Always had an interest in classics cars, when they were known as old bangers!
Now the garage consists of:
1955 Austin Healey 100 Le Mans Spec
1965 Ford Mustang fastback
1986 Sierra Cosworth
1998 BMW Alpina B3 convertible
1998 Lotus Elise

Have had some great road trips with the tent in the back - Healey to Croatia and Le Mans Classic, Mustang to Spa Classic, Alpina to the Stelvio Pass and Italian Lakes - happy days!

Smiles per gallon
Duncan


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

i have a beach buggy that i have had for 40 years still up and running but not used for 10 years as middle age spread made the seats a bit tight

barry


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

powerplus said:


> hi
> 
> i have a beach buggy that i have had for 40 years still up and running but not used for 10 years as middle age spread made the seats a bit tight
> 
> barry


What have you got ? I have a swb GP1 that I restored a few years ago.

They are brilliant fun.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Had numerous Jaguars over the years, but my favourites were a 420G and a Series III XJ6.

Having a hankering after another 420G, I have been shocked at how the values of good ones have rocketed lately. I don't have the time or space to restore one - and now I don't have the cash to afford one either!!!

However........... Flo, bless her, found this beauty for me:










OK, it isn't a 420G, it is a 1990 Daimler version of the XJ6 (XJ40). Absolutely mint and whafts along as all good Daimlers should.

Happy chappie!!!!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you going to change the headlights.0 My failing was the NSU RO80, great car, very modern for its day.The club members had cars with an Audi 80/100 engine and gearbox fitted, slightly modded engine brackets etc.There was a firm that recon the engines with decent seals.The wife loved her BMW635csi.1985.
My first car was an Austin A70 Hampshire.then a Wolseley 6/80, without the bell.:wink2:

cabby


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> Are you going to change the headlights.0 ........:wink2:
> 
> cabby


Ha ha!!! Absolutely NOT!! Only the 'lesser' versions had the four round lights - the Sovereign and Daimler, being upmarket, had the 'fishtanks'. Mind you, they are pricey buggers to replace!!!

As for the RO80, I always thought that it was a very stylish car - way ahead of it's time and it stood out as such when parked up with it's contemporaries.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

We've got a 1966 Moggie 1000 pick-up a 1964 Lambretta


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The only car I miss is my TVR Griffith 500. I sold her around 8 years ago now and still miss her :crying:

I spent a fortune on her and really tricked her up so she got up to 383bhp and 399 lb/sqft of torque! Great to drive and handle too due to suspension/brake/wheel changes...

We had a couple of Astons afterwards but not the same as a driver imho..

Graham :frown2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Was that the model that came with a raincoat and umbrella.>> 


cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Was that the model that came with a raincoat and umbrella.>>
> 
> cabby


Sorry you've lost me now mate?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Had numerous Jaguars over the years, but my favourites were a 420G and a Series III XJ6.
> 
> Having a hankering after another 420G, I have been shocked at how the values of good ones have rocketed lately. I don't have the time or space to restore one - and now I don't have the cash to afford one either!!!
> 
> ...


Nice motor Carl. I see you have dressed up for the occasion (very smart) or is it Arthur Daily behind he wheel? 

I would love a classic car but it wouldnt last five minutes, It would be broken straight away.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Nice motor Carl. I see you have dressed up for the occasion (very smart) or is it Arthur Daily behind he wheel?
> 
> I would love a classic car but it wouldnt last five minutes, It would be broken straight away.


Cheers Barry!!! The photo was taken at a photo-shoot for Jaguar World magazine for an article they prepared about the various models of the XJ40. I thought I would dress the part as to be someone who might be the owner of a Daimler..........as opposed to my usual, scruffy, self!!! :laugh:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe I have the wrong model Graham,but the TVR were renown for leaks in poor weather.But they did go like stink, thats for sure.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

cabby said:


> Maybe I have the wrong model Graham,but the TVR were renown for leaks in poor weather.But they did go like stink, thats for sure.
> 
> cabby


Ah gotcha! More renown for breaking down tbh mate. :grin2:

I mus admit though my right shin did get wet in bad weather and I never did trace that leak :wink2:

You are right about the speed. The power to weight ration was superb. Mine was good for 0-60 in 3.9 seconds (if you could get the power down) and a theoretical top speed of c.200mph although I only managed 150, twice!

I'll see if I can dig some photos out when I get back after next week...(off to Charmouth and Southampton in the MH)

Graham


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sold our Elan sprint some time ago.. Gone... But not forgotten!

Now have two scoots a Lambretta and the Vespa we cart around on the rear of the moho.

car wise I am working on a vespa 400 micro car (400cc twin cyl 2 stroke). It was a flintstone car but now the body is nearing ready for painting which I am hopeful will happen over the winter.

I will try and attach a few pics...

All the best guys.

Al ' .....


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

i have had some nice cars over the years my first car was a austin a 30 i still miss it

later i has a ex london to mexico and rac lombard rally car that i got without the engine it was originally a twin cam but i put a cortina 1600gt engine in her 

sold it when we bought a house 

i also at that time built a vw beetle with a 289cu in ford mustang v8 engine in the middle also went to buy the house still have a beach buggy from when i was 21 still nice and in the back of the garage

about 15 years ago i got into early american motorbikes i sold a 1934 harley to finance my early retirement travels
i still have a 1942 harley and a 1921 indian powerplus 

thaught i would mention motorbikes as not seen many on this thread apart from britstops who in 2011 had a beach buggy

i wander if he still has it


barry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would like to see the photo of the Indian posted if you could, a remarkable bike for it's year.only seen one back in 1958.never forgotten it.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My grand mother had a big indian when she was young, apparently. Ooooh Missus.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Was it RED.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Spec so.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Erneboy.
Would you mind changing your avatar back ...you're making me feel sick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too, it was Cabby's idea.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I asked you to change once and you did, then you put that horrendous one up, asked you to change it and you lumber us with that.Your grandmother must have a lot to answer for. Talking Indians, did anyone see the film about the Australian who took his Indian to the Saltlake flats to do a record breaking run.long time ago now. Hopkins I think played him.

cabby


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

OK, sorry. Try this instead.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> did anyone see the film about the Australian who took his Indian to the Saltlake flats to do a record breaking run.long time ago now. Hopkins I think played him.
> 
> cabby


Yup was a great film too, he did a bit better than Guy last week.


----------

